# Word for the day  expiate



## Josiah (Apr 20, 2015)

expiate
[ek-spee-eyt] 

verb (used with object), expiated, expiating.

1. to atone for; make amends or reparation for:
to expiate one's crimes.

The act of expiation is a way to atone for something you did that was wrong. It was originally used in a religious context, with expiation the way a person could gain forgiveness from a god.


----------

